# Turn Fridge Upside Down???



## LandRoutes (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a Electrolux RM 6401L Fridge that has been acting up lately. I have used it full time for over 10 years and have only stored it for 6-8 weeks every other holiday season while we return home to family in the USA. Usually we have had no trouble re-starting it after the sit but this year I just can't get it to cool as it always has. (We did let it sit this year for six months) To be totally honest the little fridge has been declining somewhat but due to burner clogs most likely. I have noticed in the past years that I have small particles building up behind the orifice but a cleaning and blowout has always corrected the problem for 4-6 months before I have to repeat the cleaning. It is obvious that the procedure is required when; A) the cooling efficiency drops off and things get warmer, B) the hiss of the burner diminishes to nearly not audible. (I do this service myself)

Given that the burner condition is fully realized I have always been able to get full fridge cooling down to less than 5 degrees while on mains, even on 25-30 degree days! But this year I have not been able to even get that close to holding 10 degrees.

So, well, there are no ammonia leaks, the burner is clean and producing a 3-4 cm flame, the grid mains have 2 amps supply so what else could be the culprit?

I have scanned everywhere and have no resource for a work around. I have had these fridges last over 20 years old so even the age (It is only 10 years old) doesn't completely indicate eminent failure.

Has anyone ever tried the recommendation I came across; To Turn the fridge UPSIDE DOWN? Did it work? Why? and for how long do you leave it turned over?

Please describe the procedure fully for me as I will try anything before replacing this expensive unit.

Thanks in advance, hope to hear some nifty-difty recommendations with this one!


----------



## herbenny (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi a neighbour of ours has just purchased an oldish van looks great and everything worked great apart from the fridge.  He tried this and turned it upside down and low and behold  it worked and has had no problems since :goodluck:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 3, 2012)

well the only reason i can think of is a air bubble and but turning upside down it pushes the fluid up  then when you turn it back it get rid of air bubble only a daft thought fro, a wierd hippy


http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-problems/10865-turning-fridge-upside-down.html 

got it wrong it still might be air bubble but according this post the refrigant cystalises


----------



## just jane (Jun 3, 2012)

I have done this in the past with a small camping fridge and it worked. It was actually in the instruction book that came with it, to turn upside down for half an hour then leave for another hour before trying to use again.


----------



## scampa (Jun 3, 2012)

But if you turn it upside-down, doesn't all your food and beer fall out??


----------



## runnach (Jun 3, 2012)

Unlike your cooking gas, refrigerator gas is a combination of up to 10 gases...I am told that's where r410 deceives its name....I suspect by turning the fridge upside down the gases agitate and remix...from a settled state...this is total theory on my part, however should I acquire my fgas certificate no doubt will be able to give an exact answer.

Channa


----------



## ronste (Jun 3, 2012)

*turn fridge upside down*

been a refrigeration engineer for too many years .  yes thats what to do its an absortion system with amonia , if all else is working turn it upside down for about 24 hours then try it again , was a common fault on electrolux fridges years ago, if that does not work you will need to replace the fridge .  with what you have said think you hav good chance of being ok... let us know if it works


----------



## LandRoutes (Jun 4, 2012)

ronste said:


> been a refrigeration engineer for too many years .  yes thats what to do its an absortion system with amonia , if all else is working turn it upside down for about 24 hours then try it again , was a common fault on electrolux fridges years ago, if that does not work you will need to replace the fridge .  with what you have said think you hav good chance of being ok... let us know if it works



Thanks! You sound like your the guy I have been waiting to hear from. OK, I'll give it a try. By the way, I have found an Electrolux service manual, for anyone who is interested, it say's;

"The sealed combustion unit contains a mixture of ammonia, water and a rust inhibiting agent. After this solution is introduced into the coils, this unit is pressurized with hydrogen gas. When this system is in operation, the ammonia vaporizes in the hydrogen atmosphere and absorbs heat from inside
the refrigerator"

What turning it over does is beyond my understanding of chemical physics but it seems to work. So astronaut training it is for the old fridge.

Thanks again! Will let you know the results!


----------



## al n sal (Jun 4, 2012)

as far as i understand it you have got it right, we have had a good few old absorption fridges, and by turning the fridge upside down for 24 hours then back again it mixes up again, also make sure flue is clean also the dangly twisty thing which slots inside (in the older ones, dont know if in the newer style fridges), which you probably have done anyway, but not forgetting to ensure the thermocouple and igniter are position properly. I connected the my old fridge up on the patio table connected to a bottle to test it was running properly before replacing. saved stamping my little feet if it didnt work and ripping out again.

of course there is gonna be a time when you have to bite the bullet and buy a new one, eventually they pack up.
we eventually bought a compressor fridge, love it even if it did cost the earth.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jun 6, 2012)

The reason for turning the fridge over is to unblock a small orifice at the top of the boiler tube. Rust or ammonia crystals can block the orifice and stop the cooling cycle. Its the most common repair for absorbtion fridges - giving them a good shake whilst upside down will also help. As long as there are no signs of a leak (yellowish/white powder) its a fair chance that if everything else is working that the upside down trick will work.


----------

